# USB auf PCMCIA Adapter



## Daniel Wittberger (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Folgendes Problem. Ich habe die Vodaphone PCMCIA-Karte mit der man mobil online gehen kann. Ich möchte mir aber nun ein neues Notebook zulegen ein Powerbook um genau zu sein. Das 12" Powerbook hat aber keinen PCMCIA-Slot. Nun meine Frage. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Karte trotzdem zu betreiben. Gibt es so eine Art Adapter in den ich diese Karte reinstecken kann und diesen dann per USB oder Firewire mit dem Powerbook verbinden kann. 

Besten Dank im Voraus. 
Grüsse
Witti


----------

